# Medicare part g



## Ozarkgal (Oct 28, 2013)

*Medicare Part G*

You're a sick senior citizen and the government says there is no nursing home care available for you.
So what do you do?

Our plan gives anyone 65 years, or older, a gun (G) and 4 bullets.
*You are allowed to shoot four Politicians*. 

Of course, this means you'll be sent to prison, where you will receive three meals a day, a roof over your head,
central heating and air conditioning and all the health care you need. 

Need new teeth? No problem. Need glasses? That's great. Need a new hip, knees, kidney, lungs or heart? They're all covered. 

As an added bonus, your kids can come and visit you at least as often as they do now. 

And who will be paying for all of this?
The same government that just told you they can't afford for you to go into a home. 

And, you can get rid of 4 useless politicians while you're at it. 

Plus, because you are a prisoner, you don't have to pay any income taxes anymore. 

Is this a great country or what?


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 29, 2013)

_Good one_:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Pappy (Oct 29, 2013)

Boy Ozarkgal, you nailed it.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 29, 2013)

Sounds like a damned good deal to me.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2013)

Goes to show, there's always a solution to every problem .. :victorious:


----------

